# montaggio dispisitivi /dev/ub*

## jikko

Sera a tutti,

ho notato di avere prb con le porte usb   :Sad:  , succede il kernell ha cambiato i driver mass_storage  :Shocked:  e adesso al posto di creare i /dev/sd*  crea i /dev/ub*.

tanto e' vero che se do un tail -f ottengo questo:

```

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk ub: sizeof ub_scsi_cmd 60 ub_dev 924

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk ub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk ub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk uba: device 2 capacity nsec 127840 bsize 512

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk uba: was not changed

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk /dev/ub/a: p1

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk usbcore: registered new driver ub

```

il problema e' che cercando di montare uba o uba1 specificando filesystem o meno ricevo sempre un messaggio di errore 

```

berserk root # mount -t vfat /dev/uba1 /mnt/disco1/

mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/uba1 danneggiato,

       o troppi file system montati

berserk root # mount /dev/uba1 /mnt/disco1/

mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/uba1 danneggiato,

       o troppi file system montati

berserk root # mount /dev/uba /mnt/disco1/

mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem

berserk root # mount -t vfat /dev/uba /mnt/disco1/

mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/uba danneggiato,

       o troppi file system montati

berserk root # mount /dev/uba /mnt/disco1/

mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem

```

se cerco di vedere le partizioni della chiavetta ottengo questo:

```

berserk root # fdisk -l /dev/sda

berserk root #          

berserk root # fdisk -l /dev/uba

Disk /dev/uba: 65 MB, 65454080 bytes

32 heads, 5 sectors/track, 799 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 160 * 512 = 81920 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/uba1   *           1         799       63917+   b  W95 FAT32

```

ho dato un occhio in giro e' ho trovato questo post interessante https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=265311&highlight=mknod+dev+sda

ma il discorso e' che a me quella chiave va, sia sotto xp ch elatre distro.

come kernel monto:

```

berserk root # uname -r

2.6.9

```

avete consigli?[/url]Last edited by jikko on Mon Jan 24, 2005 2:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non e' cambiato il driver, ne e' stato aggiunto un altro. i due sono incompatibili tra loro. inoltre quello nuovo, 'semplificato', non e' cosi buono come il vecchio.

devi riabilitare il tuo driver mass storage, prendi di esempio il mio file id configurazione del kernel:

```
# grep -E \(BLK.*UB\|STORAGE\) /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

```

come vedi io non ho abilitato CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB, che e' quello che stai usando tu.[/code]

----------

## cloc3

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come vedi io non ho abilitato CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB, che e' quello che stai usando tu.

 

Io sto messo così, ma monto tranquillamente le partizioni /dev/ub:

```

gentoo-amd cloc3 # grep -E \(BLK.*UB\|STORAGE\) /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

```

Ho osservato che effettivamente non uso il modulo usb-storage. Ma non ho il problema di jikko. Come mai?[/code]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se usa il kernel 2.6.10 dovrebbe dare un occhio qui

----------

## jikko

```

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

```

questo e il file conf del kernel che uso, che non e' un 2.6.10 ma e' un 2.6.9.

mi sembra che la config del kernel sia giusta, ma correggetemi se sbaglio, 

in oltre ho anche settato i demoni in questo modo:

```

Runlevel: default

  xdm                                                                                                        [ started ]

  local                                                                                                        [ started ]

  vixie-cron                                                                                                   [ started ]

  syslog-ng                                                                                                    [ started ]

  domainname                                                                                                   [ started ]

  coldplug                                                                                                     [ started ]

  netmount                                                                                                     [ started ]

  hotplug                                                                                                      [ started ]

```

quindi in sostanza dovrei far associare il vecchio nome al device usb, quindi da uba a sda ancora?

a dimenticavo i moduli caricati sono i seguenti:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             7808  0

ppp_async               8960  1

crc_ccitt               1920  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            20500  6 ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    6912  1 ppp_generic

snd_intel8x0m          15048  1

pci_hotplug            29488  0

sis_agp                 6020  1

agpgart                27688  2 sis_agp

snd_pcm_oss            47144  0

snd_mixer_oss          17536  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            31360  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6144  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48272  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_intel8x0           29644  1

snd_ac97_codec         67920  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                82696  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              20996  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7688  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

gameport                3712  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6272  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            19876  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6536  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    46564  16 snd_intel8x0m,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

nvidia               3465692  26

sis900                 17284  0

sbp2                   21896  0

ohci1394               31236  0

ieee1394               94260  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               31364  0

uhci_hcd               29580  0

usb_storage            38912  0

usbhid                 30336  0

ehci_hcd               39172  0

usbcore               112868  7 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

scusate per la lunghezza del post ^^

----------

## randomaze

Non si tratta del solito problema delle codepage nel kernel?

Cosa dice:

```
grep ISO8859 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## jikko

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   di che parli scusa?

non ne ho mai sentito parlare   :Sad: 

questo e' il mio:

```

berserk root # grep ISO8859 /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a postare invece un

```
# grep CODEPAGE /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## jikko

ecchime  :Smile: 

```

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

```

giusto per fare delel prove ho fatto anche questo:

```

berserk root # cat /proc/devices

Block devices:

........

125 ub

128 sd

129 sd

130 sd

131 sd

132 sd

133 sd

134 sd

135 sd

....

```

provando a creare il dispositivo a blocchi con:

```

#mknode 128 /dev/sda

#mknode 125 /dev/sda

```

ma niente non va bene il major e minor number che imposto, mentre con questo:

```

# mknod /dev/sda  b 8 0

# mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 1

# mknod /dev/sda2 b 8 2

```

creo il dispositivo, ma non riesco cmq a montarlo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mettere nel kernel anche

```
# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set 
```

visto che il fat usa quel codepage. Dovrebbe essere quello il problema

----------

## jikko

grazie a tutti delle info, ho risolto, grazie al consiglio di fedeliallalinea, mi mancava il codepage che usa il filesystem fat.

ora dovro' abituarmi a montarli con /dev/uba al posto di /dev/sda ma questo e' il -

----------

## jikko

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ritiro in ballo questo post xche vorrei informazioni, e le vostre opinioni su questo:

ieri, dopo aver messo il tag risolto, sono riuscito a montare il disco esterno usb come /dev/sda, e non mi trovava piu' i device /dev/ub*.  :Confused:   :Confused: 

dopo un riavvio ho provato a connettere il disco a portatile acceso, e qui non  mi creava i device /dev/sd*.   :Confused:   :Confused: 

la cosa mi sembra sempre piu' strana..................

oltre tutto se provo a connettere il device a portatile avviato mi disabilita un irq:roll:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jikko

uppo un po la cosa in attesa di consigli, se per caso ci sono delle parti che non servono ditemelo pure, saro' contento di rendere il post + leggibile, scusate sin da ora la lunghezza della cosa.

ho dato un occhio ai message in 3 diverse condizioni:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

```

condizione 1 a macchina avviata

```

Jan 23 01:11:52 berserk pppoe[9236]: PPP session is 1744

Jan 23 01:11:53 berserk pppd[9235]: PAP authentication succeeded

Jan 23 01:11:53 berserk pppd[9235]: local  IP address 151.37.61.112

Jan 23 01:11:53 berserk pppd[9235]: remote IP address 151.6.136.65

Jan 23 01:11:53 berserk pppd[9235]: primary   DNS address 193.70.152.15

Jan 23 01:11:53 berserk pppd[9235]: secondary DNS address 193.70.152.25

Jan 23 01:12:03 berserk (jikko-9315): Inizializzazione (versione 2.8.1), pid 931

5, utente 'jikko'

Jan 23 01:12:04 berserk (jikko-9315): L'indirizzo "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf

.xml.mandatory" è stato risolta ad una fonte di configurazione in sola lettura i

n posizione 0

Jan 23 01:12:04 berserk (jikko-9315): L'indirizzo "xml:readwrite:/home/jikko/.gc

onf" è stato risolto ad una fonte di configurazione scrivibile in posizione 1

Jan 23 01:12:04 berserk (jikko-9315): L'indirizzo "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf

.xml.defaults" è stato risolta ad una fonte di configurazione in sola lettura in

 posizione 2

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 PO

WER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms

status 0x501

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: CTRL: TypeReq=0x2301 val=0x2 idx=

0x0 len=0 ==> -32

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: port 1 full speed --> companion

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 1 status 003801 PO

WER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: wakeup

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0]

= 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100msstatus 0x101

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: CTRL: TypeReq=0x2301 val=0x2 idx=0x0 len=0 ==> -32

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0]= 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk usb 2-1: Product: Drive Key

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk usb 2-1: Manufacturer: hp

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 0216B3002C00388A

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk usb 2-1: hotplug

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jan 23 01:16:17 berserk usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk ub: sizeof ub_scsi_cmd 60 ub_dev 924

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk ub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk ub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk uba: device 2 capacity nsec 127840 bsize 512

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk uba: was not changed

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk /dev/ub/a: p1

Jan 23 01:16:18 berserk usbcore: registered new driver ub

```

inserimento disco usb a macchina avviata

```

Jan 23 22:52:38 berserk pppd[9203]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jan 23 22:52:38 berserk pppd[9203]: Using interface ppp0

Jan 23 22:52:38 berserk pppd[9203]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

Jan 23 22:52:38 berserk pppoe[9204]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Jan 23 22:52:38 berserk pppoe[9204]: PPP session is 1761

Jan 23 22:52:39 berserk pppd[9203]: PAP authentication succeeded

Jan 23 22:52:40 berserk pppd[9203]: local  IP address 151.38.171.110

Jan 23 22:52:40 berserk pppd[9203]: remote IP address 151.6.136.65

Jan 23 22:52:40 berserk pppd[9203]: primary   DNS address 193.70.152.15

Jan 23 22:52:40 berserk pppd[9203]: secondary DNS address 193.70.152.25

Jan 23 22:52:58 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: fatal error

Jan 23 22:52:58 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: reset command 010003 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 Reset RUN

Jan 23 22:52:58 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: HC died; cleaning up

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk irq 10: nobody cared!

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c0107f58>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c0108042>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c01082d5>] do_IRQ+0x127/0x136

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c01061cc>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c0121baf>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c0121c2d>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c01082b1>] do_IRQ+0x103/0x136

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c01061cc>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c010401e>] default_idle+0x0/0x26

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c0104041>] default_idle+0x23/0x26

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c01040aa>] cpu_idle+0x37/0x50

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c0500727>] start_kernel+0x180/0x1bc

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c050034e>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x15c

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk handlers:

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<c03860f8>] (yenta_interrupt+0x0/0x39)

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<d089e442>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67 [usbcore])

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk [<d08d8813>] (ohci_irq_handler+0x0/0x77f [ohci1394])

Jan 23 22:52:59 berserk Disabling IRQ #10

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk su[9235]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk PAM-env[9235]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <DISPLAY>

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk su[9235]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; DISPLAY

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk PAM-env[9235]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk su[9235]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk su(pam_unix)[9235]: session opened for user root by jikko(uid=1000)

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk su[9235]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk PAM-env[9235]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <DISPLAY>

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk su[9235]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; DISPLAY

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk PAM-env[9235]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Jan 23 22:53:40 berserk su[9235]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

```

a macchina accesa con disco collegato e montato come sda, comportamento all' inserimento di una key da 64 mb

```

berserk root # tail -f /var/log/messages

Jan 23 22:58:19 berserk su[9225]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Jan 23 22:58:19 berserk su(pam_unix)[9225]: session opened for user root by jikko(uid=1000)

Jan 23 22:58:19 berserk su[9225]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Jan 23 22:58:19 berserk PAM-env[9225]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <DISPLAY>

Jan 23 22:58:19 berserk su[9225]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; DISPLAY

Jan 23 22:58:19 berserk PAM-env[9225]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Jan 23 22:58:19 berserk su[9225]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Jan 23 23:00:01 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[9236]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 23 23:00:01 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[9237]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jan 23 23:00:17 berserk spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Jan 23 23:02:52 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

Jan 23 23:02:52 berserk hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Jan 23 23:02:52 berserk hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Jan 23 23:02:52 berserk hub 1-0:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

Jan 23 23:02:52 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: port 5 full speed --> companion

Jan 23 23:02:52 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: GetStatus port 5 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

Jan 23 23:02:52 berserk ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: wakeup

Jan 23 23:02:52 berserk ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Jan 23 23:02:52 berserk hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jan 23 23:02:52 berserk hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk usb 3-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk usb 3-2: default language 0x0409

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk usb 3-2: Product: Drive Key

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk usb 3-2: Manufacturer: hp

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk usb 3-2: SerialNumber: 0216B3002C00388A

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk usb 3-2: hotplug

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk usb 3-2:1.0: hotplug

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk ub 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk ub 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk uba: device 2 capacity nsec 50 bsize 512

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk uba: made changed

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk uba: device 2 capacity nsec 50 bsize 512

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk uba: device 2 capacity nsec 50 bsize 512

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk /dev/ub/a:end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 0

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 2

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 1

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 4

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 2

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 6

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 3

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 6

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 3

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 4

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 2

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 2

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 1

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 0

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk unable to read partition table

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk /dev/ub/a:end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 2

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 1

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 4

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 2

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 6

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 3

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 0

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk unable to read partition table

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010100 CSC PPS

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jan 23 23:02:53 berserk hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

```

la cosa strana e' che al caso 2 mi ha detto che mi avrebbe disabilitato l' irq 10, sapete il xche?   :Confused: 

questo il tail di quando disabilita l 'irq.

```

berserk root # tail -f /var/log/messages

Jan 25 22:30:01 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[11046]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 25 22:40:01 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[11070]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 25 22:50:01 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[11095]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 25 22:50:19 berserk spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Jan 25 23:00:01 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[11254]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jan 25 23:00:01 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[11255]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 25 23:10:01 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[11296]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 25 23:20:01 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[11356]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 25 23:30:02 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[11434]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 25 23:40:01 berserk /usr/sbin/cron[11467]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 25 23:41:03 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: fatal error

Jan 25 23:41:03 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: reset command 010003 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 Reset RUN

Jan 25 23:41:03 berserk ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: HC died; cleaning up

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk irq 10: nobody cared!

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c0107f58>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c0108042>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c01082d5>] do_IRQ+0x127/0x136

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c01061cc>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c0121baf>] __do_softirq+0x2f/0x87

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c0121c2d>] do_softirq+0x26/0x28

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c01082b1>] do_IRQ+0x103/0x136

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c01061cc>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c010401e>] default_idle+0x0/0x26

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c0104041>] default_idle+0x23/0x26

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c01040aa>] cpu_idle+0x37/0x50

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c0500727>] start_kernel+0x180/0x1bc

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c050034e>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x15c

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk handlers:

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<c03860f8>] (yenta_interrupt+0x0/0x39)

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<d089e442>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67 [usbcore])

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk [<d08d8813>] (ohci_irq_handler+0x0/0x77f [ohci1394])

Jan 25 23:41:04 berserk Disabling IRQ #10

```

----------

